# Fairing on a delta trike?



## rlt (3 May 2010)

Hi all

Thinking about whether it is worth investing nearly £300 for a Streamer fairing for my Scorpion... does anyone have any practical experience? 

I've heard that a fairing has the side-effect of keeping one's legs dry, which is not to be disregarded on cold days.

Is there any issue with large feet and clearance?

Any tips gratefully received.


----------



## Riding in Circles (3 May 2010)

Scorpion is a tadpole.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2010)

OK - the Basics....

Over the last 15 years I have ridden trikes with various fairings from the Zzipper custom on the Trice to the Streamer that used to transfer between the Street Machine, Hurricane and Trice

My 1994 Trice with Zzipper:







Fairings will NOT increase your speed greatly, but do provide an enhanced level of protection against wind, rain and bugs. Also increase your road presence as well.

They can however interfere with light fittings, and mega-lights within the fairing will illuminating it to a point which can affect night vision.

For this reason I use two fairings on my Catrike the Windwrap GX and XT fairings, the latter for summer use and the former for winter. Having said that the GX could be used all year. SIdewinds can be a problem, but trikes are stable enough not to be "drifted" like a two wheeler

The GX is more Streamer like, but is more flexible and I find the fittings more adaptable and easier. Foot clearance is simply fitting it in the right position, I have size 12s and it only took me two tries to fit perfectly.

The XT is far enough forward not to affect getting on and off the Trike, but both the GX (optional)and Streamer will tip forward to allow you to enter without having to limo under the fairing. Both GX and XT also allow lights to be easily fitted outside the fairng. Not an easy option with the Streamer.

For my money I find the Windwrap GX a better finished product and one that is easier to fit and position than the Streamer. It will fit the Scorpion.

I would also not be without one. The IoW Randonnee yesterday was an excellent example of why!

Ian (CatrikeUK) imports the Windwraps for his trikes.... but could advise on the Scorpion

Have a look at the Windwrap for further details





My Catrike with GX fairing in place






My Catrike with GX Fairing in place:











The lights fitted outside the fairing:


----------



## rlt (3 May 2010)

*Oops!*



Catrike UK said:


> Scorpion is a tadpole.



Indeed... curious typo! Thanks!


----------



## rlt (3 May 2010)

Many thanks Cunobelin for the detailed reply - as ever, not as simple a choice as it might seem at first sight, and your experience is much appreciated. I shall look into the Windwraps and report back.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 May 2010)

I have the Streamer fairing on my TRICE Q:






Plus points:

+ It keeps your legs remarkably dry even in quite heavy rain
+ It keeps you significantly warmer in winter
+ It makes you even more unusual a sight, which makes you more noticeable
+ Drivers aren't sure whether you're some sort of car, so don't pull out in front of you
+ It helps a little bit in headwinds & sidewinds
+ It boosts 'Cool bike!' comments from 42% to 63%

Neutral points:

= It doesn't really make you any faster

Minus points:

- The rear mounting is *rubbish*, so be prepared to fabricate one
- Light fitting requires a bit of creativity (mine is below the front of the fairing)
- It is slightly fiddlier to get on & off the trike


----------



## byegad (16 May 2010)

I use a Streamer on both my QNT and Kettwiesel. Both trikes are faster into the wind and due to the extra weight no doubt a little slower up hill. Downhill, once speeds go over 20mph there is a gain from using the fairing, my highest speeds down local hills are all with the fairing fitted. Typically I drop down one local hill at 44 to 48 mph faired and 40-42mph unfaired and on another shorter hill, 36mph faired and 32 mph unfaired.


----------

